# DOCU - DocuSign Inc (NASDAQ)



## RobL (10 October 2019)

DocuSign Inc is based in San Francisco, USA  and is listed on the NASDAQ using the ticker symbol DOCU. The company provides e-signature solutions.

The stock price broke through short term and headed north to long term resistance in trade Wednesday with above-average volume. The stock chart shows a green spinning candle for Wednesday’s trade which indicates market indecision. The stock hit an all-time high of USD 68.35 in August 2018. It closed at USD 66.97 on Wednesday. One to watch over the coming days for a long position swing trade.

Disclaimer:
This information is for general information only and should not be used solely to base trading or investment decisions. Please do your own research. The company’s website is here https://www.docusign.com

Here https://decentralisedwealth.com/TopTens.html you can find some other interesting US stock’s to look at. Australian stocks will be added in the next week or so.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 July 2020)

has a "_60 per cent market share of the electronic signature market, and in Australia has a virtual monopoly on all mortgage settlements through the electronic conveyancing system, PEXA."

_


----------

